# 2010 Buck



## BryanSchamber (Nov 27, 2010)

Me and one of my hunting buddies.

View attachment 159623


----------



## indiansprings (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice buck and the very best kind of huntin' buddy. He'll rememeber that expierence of being by the deer for a long time.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Nov 27, 2010)

Great buck...even better being able to share it with your youngster.
Congrats!!


----------



## Arrowhead (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice buck!!


----------



## BryanSchamber (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I love this time of year. Although I have taken several nice animals over the years, nothing makes me happier then getting my boys involved in the wonderful outdoors. Whether it be fishing, hunting, or cutting firewood. I'm looking forward to the day when my boys harvest their first animal. I'm starting to get more excited about being in the field and watching them eager to learn and take it all in than harvesting that next trophy. I truly am blessed.


----------



## deeker (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice buck. And your partner in crime looks very happy too!

Have to give you a couple of rep nova's when I can reload.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Nov 28, 2010)

BryanSchamber said:


> Thanks guys. I love this time of year. Although I have taken several nice animals over the years, nothing makes me happier then getting my boys involved in the wonderful outdoors. Whether it be fishing, hunting, or cutting firewood. I'm looking forward to the day when my boys harvest their first animal. I'm starting to get more excited about being in the field and watching them eager to learn and take it all in than harvesting that next trophy. I truly am blessed.



There are a couple of nova's for you and your partner.

What kind of rifle/shotgun did you use?

Range? Weight of the deer and all the other stuff that gun nuts worry about.

Kevin


----------



## BryanSchamber (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Kevin. 20 Guage H&R Ultra Slug Hunter, Lightfield slugs, and a mere 10 yds. Can't get em that close in bow season. In bow season there always 40-50 yds. and for several years now all my shots in gun season have been under 30 yds. No complaints though.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Nov 28, 2010)

Forgot, he field dressed 170#.


----------



## deeker (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info, my only shot this year at a mulie buck was just over 320 range finder yards. In a hell of a blowing wind and snow storm.

A clean miss.


----------



## mustangwagz (Nov 28, 2010)

Good job!! Cant wait till my boy is old enough to take him with me. 

Hoping to bag a nice buck tomorrow. (opening season for rifle in these parts...) Lots of sign around my stand this year. Game Camera shows alottta legal buck this year. 6 different ones, everyday. Took some time to figure out if they were all different, but after many many months, and numerous opinions from other ppl..we're pretty sure there's 6 different ones. 

2 of them look to be father son.. Same identical antler structure, but different mass's and different neck size's. 

lets hope i get to show legitimate proof of at least one of them!! lol 

once again, nice buck! your buddy will remember that for years to come!!


----------



## BryanSchamber (Nov 28, 2010)

Thats a good poke. In the midwest in my neck of the woods a slug gun is pretty effective, considering most of our shots don't get much past 100 yds. I'll have to dig some pics out of archives of my 09 elk trip to CO. First time ever elk hunting and took a 6x6 at 285 yds. Never shot at an animal that far other than groundhogs. Practiced on bench and off sticks for a year. It will get your confidence up. Lot of fun and some beautiful country out west.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks Zac. Eli in the pic with me is four years old. Last year I took him out on opening morning of gun season. He lasted about 45 min. It was the quickest I've ever been off stand. He ate donuts in the dark, drank his juice, and pee'd off the stand at the break of light. All of which are cardinal sins to me deer hunting. We went back to truck and I could'nt do anything but grin. Making memories! My 9 year old is starting to really get into it. Every kid has their own pace. I've seen to many get pushed away. It is fun watching them grow.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Nov 28, 2010)

Damn, you could pic some younger fellow to hunt w/..That fellow on the left is gonna get heavy as you get older...LOL


My 6 year old made it 2 hours his first time in the stand...The only time this year I did not see a deer, but would not trade that hunt for the world...



outdoorlivin247 said:


> Here are some pictures of my 6 year olds 1st time in the stand w/ me....
> 
> He did really good, sat just short of 2 hours....
> 
> Never saw a deer or turkey, but was worth every minute...


----------



## BryanSchamber (Nov 28, 2010)

LOL. My nine year old went with me for the first time when he was six. We sat in a ground blind. I think he slept for an hour and I woke him up at prime time. We had two small basket racks walk right by blind. He could hardly contain himself. He was bouncing all over the blind and wanted to shoot at them with his little banshee bow. It was a time i will never forget.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 29, 2010)

*Yahoo*

Boy, you fellas south of the 49th sure know how to bag some nice whitetails.
Lawrence


----------



## Buckshot00 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice buck.  Glad your kid could experience it. I just started taking my four year old son fishing with me this fall. He loves it.


----------



## GoRving (Nov 29, 2010)

Awesome buck! Here in Va, we see a few bucks with heavy racks like that, but they are very few! That one would would be a "moose" here.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Nov 30, 2010)

Ok here are a few pics of my CO elk hunt in Oct. of 09View attachment 160080


View attachment 160083


View attachment 160086


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 30, 2010)

*Elk*

Okay Bryan that's just an awesome animal you have got there.How are elk hunts conducted there? Limited Entry (Draw)>
Thanks
Lawrence


----------



## deeker (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice elk!!


----------



## BryanSchamber (Dec 1, 2010)

This was an over the counter either sex tag. Had to be drawn in the unit we hunted. Private land non-guided.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Dec 1, 2010)

He grossed 305 and netted 289. i will say one thing he is nice to look at on the wall. If one thing I've learned, it is I will shoot a cow or young bull anyday for meat. I should've put more in grind and summer sausage. Aged him at 9 1/2 years old and the meat was as tough as leather. To a guy that is used to butchering my own midwest whitetails, it was a major dissapointment. I will know next time. Live and learn.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 21, 2010)

BryanSchamber said:


> Me and one of my hunting buddies.
> 
> View attachment 159623



Nice buck there Bryan. Looks like you buddy wants to go next season. I remember the first time I went hunting with my Dad. We didn't get anything, but we still had fun.

jerry-


----------

